# It's Time



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess that time of the year has come for me. My indoor season never really happened. Just had too much on my plate to really put in anytime this year. No new PBs indoors for me this season. But I did only drop one point on the 5 spot in all the rounds I shot. So I will take it. 

BUT since one Va state shoot is over and the other one is this weekend and I am not going to be able to shoot I don't think, and I am not going to Indoor Nationals and have no real desire to shoot Mids. 

I might as well get a jump on all my buddies and start setting the bow up for FIELD  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

yes I am with you. not much interest in the indoor shoot this weekend. I was told just today that a couple of the better indoor shooters were going to attend. SO BRAD, if you are going please, be ready. I am rooting for you champ.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Agreed, on all counts... :chortle: Got a new rig, gonna be setup for field (if I ever get the parts I need to finish the setup). May shoot a few indoor rounds with it, but... it'll soon be time to fling some long ones!! :whoo: :tongue:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I with ya all on this one. I have a new outdoor rig arriving today and will be spending this weekend making arrows for it. I'm gonna shoot Mids and States, but I'm really NOT INTO IT!! This warm winter has been such a tease and I cannot wait to leave this claustrophobic indoor stuff behind me for the season!!!.................FREEDOM!!!!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Amen, Hallelujah. 

Indoors lost it luster to me when the last time I shot, I got nock-poked in the rear :jeez: by a Right handed archer while at full draw, only to be nock-poked later just under the belt in the front  by a Southpaw shooter, while at full draw. Our shooting lanes were filled up and tight. To add insult to injury, I later punched myself in the lip, just before coming to peak weight in the draw cycle. 
At that point I sat down, had a good laugh, finished out the indoor league for 2010 and haven't been tempted to go back indoors. 

See you all in the woods, where life is good!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Unlike some of you folks above I like shooting indoors BUT, wish I had another Supra set-up just for field. I shot outside Saturday at a 3 spot and wished the face was black/white in color. If we would of had faces hung I would of seriously considered flinging the skinny arrows at them!! 
I am still trying to improve enough to be a consistant 590 plus shooter so I guess that is what drives me  I am there just have the brain farts once in a while.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I have a new VE+ that should be here sometime in the next ten days. Other than to take it out of the box and check it over, I don't think it will even see a rest or a wrench until after the indoor nats. This bow will definitely be my field stick..... I plan on shooting the mids next weekend, the state indoor two weeks after that, and the nats the first of the month. It's damn tough to get motivated to shoot indoors when you know you have to be perfect or even near perfect even in the old fart's class I shoot just to even come close to getting a smell. I hate to shoot with people who punch and gouge you on the line and those who have to turn their bows sideways to nock an arrow and all of the other annoyances. I just bought a blinder for my hat so I don't have to watch those things out my right side when at full draw..The thing is, if you can keep a handle on it with all of the antics going on, and I alway seem to somehow get my share of these shooting beside me and on top of me, you can shoot anywhere. We have more than our quota in the little shop I shoot in...... Lastlly, After two heart attacks, nearly being killed in an accident at work, waking up on a respirator with my hands in restraints, I think I'm going to shoot all the arrows I have left in me whether it's indoors or out, whether I win or loose, or even get punched in the ribs by a nock. You just never know when you MAY be shooting the last one you'll ever be shooting. Peace be with you.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^What Unclegus said


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> Unlike some of you folks above I like shooting indoors BUT, wish I had another Supra set-up just for field. I shot outside Saturday at a 3 spot and wished the face was black/white in color. If we would of had faces hung I would of seriously considered flinging the skinny arrows at them!!
> I am still trying to improve enough to be a consistant 590 plus shooter so I guess that is what drives me  I am there just have the brain farts once in a while.


HMM 590 where do you shoot? 28 targets x 4 = 112 arrows x 5 = 560. Hope you ment a 550 shooter?


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I think he is talking about an indoor 600 round on a Vegas face.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm done after leagues is over. Got 2 more weeks left. I was working on my VAPs while ago. I might even shoot the last league night with them.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

And the blade has been changed, nocks changed on the Medallion Pros, center serving redone, arrows shooting in the same hole on the bunny (all I can get in the house range).

A half shall be shot tomorrow. Just have to do a little nock tweaking and adjust the needle so my tape matches back up after I adjust my peep height. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I count the outdoor X's as a 6, isn't that correct?? Just kidding. As Jarrett said I was talking about a 600 Vegas round.


JF from VA said:


> I think he is talking about an indoor 600 round on a Vegas face.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

I am finished up indoor season with my National Indoor on the 4th of March. Then its time to go out and play, since winter decided to skip southwestern Ontario this year....


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

This will be my first year ever shooting field. After years of 3D, I look forward to shooting field. It should be a blast and I am absolutely pumped for my first field shoot to happen......


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

is it still a perfect score is 560 for field ? Also from VA is cub run still a good club in Manassas VA. I was there for about 10 years, have lived in several state and still think VA is the best for 3D or NFAA due to weather ( can shoot almost all year) number of clubs ( Lots) and of course the good people at the shoots and that all states.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Yes, 560 is perfect for field. Cub Run is still there, although I have not been up there in several years.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Shot my first half the other day. 263 which isn't bad for not really having marks, actually I had none when I got to the range. 

My long marks on the course were hot, shot a 3 dead center on the 80 which was the first shot at that distance and of course dropped a 4 on the 70. Shot a 16 on the 50 tall and had a kiss out on the 30 after destroying a buddies pin on his Nano in the bottom of the dot. 

All in all not bad...now needed some tweaks and I wasnt happy with the strings I had on the bow. So I build a new set last night and they are now on and the bow is ready for a trip to the range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

if everything goes well i will be ready soon. shooting at norva wed. and thurs. shot well saturday at belvior. shooting bhfs for now!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kade said:


> Shot my first half the other day. 263 which isn't bad for not really having marks, actually I had none when I got to the range.
> 
> My long marks on the course were hot, shot a 3 dead center on the 80 which was the first shot at that distance and of course dropped a 4 on the 70. Shot a 16 on the 50 tall and had a kiss out on the 30 after destroying a buddies pin on his Nano in the bottom of the dot.
> 
> ...


 Glad you're getting in some string time.
Early season shooting and anticipation is the best. Can't wait to shoot with some people. Not that I don't like shooting by myself, it's just sometimes I can be a real jerk unless someone is there to keep me in check.


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

mag41vance said:


> Glad you're getting in some string time.
> Early season shooting and anticipation is the best. Can't wait to shoot with some people. Not that I don't like shooting by myself, it's just sometimes I can be a real jerk unless someone is there to keep me in check.


are you saying that you can be a jerk to yourself? LOL


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

frank_jones said:


> are you saying that you can be a jerk to yourself? LOL


Exactly, I'm a lot nicer to other people than I am myself. :jeez: It seems my biggest disappointments are always because of me . :becky:

Frank, it's good to hear you're doing better. Look forward to shooting with you some time this year.


----------



## dj102399 (Mar 13, 2011)

Setting up the skinny shafts this week can wait, 4 weeks then the league shoots start.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

It's time to shovel snow! I got to work at 0500 this morning and it wasn't doing anything. I just looked outside, and there is 4 inches of new snow and it's still snowing hard.  Oh well with daylight saving coming this week end, we'll have more time to shovel! :thumbs_do


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

dj102399 said:


> Setting up the skinny shafts this week can wait, 4 weeks then the league shoots start.


Just make sure Larry does not put feathers on them this year. Those things sounded like a scudd comming down range last summer


----------



## dj102399 (Mar 13, 2011)

crag said:


> Just make sure Larry does not put feathers on them this year. Those things sounded like a scudd comming down range last summer


No feathers and they are skinny not line jammers so you will have room in the X for your arrows. His 4 arrows wont take up the entire thing this year


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I hope to get in at least a half this afternoon. I will be at Bowhunters of Rockingham Archery range with a newbie Field Archer in tow.


----------

